# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Granny Flat - How to....??  Start??

## Wallym

Hi Guys, 
I'm not sure if this is the correct place to post this, but here goes. 
I am going to get a granny flat built but the budget is too tight to be able to purchase a turn-key solution. So I am considering building it myself, (well project managing and labouring for the tradies at least). 
I have a basic idea of what I want. But that is it!!
I'm kinda clueless after that. 
So my questions are: 
What is the general process (bullet points) for getting this done as a "Complying Development".
What should be my first step? Appointing a Certifier?
Does anybody know (who/where/how) I can get the attached sketches turned into actual technical drawings?
And how do I go about getting this turned into a materials list to do a costing from? 
PS  I don't care if it's on piers or a slab, it depends on what is cheapest. 
I have a million more questions but maybe I shouldn't test the friendship so early    :Redface: )  
Cheers, WALLY

----------

